# Lachssteaks  heißräuchern?



## Dieter Schareina (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo nochmal!
Hat einer von euch ein lecker Rezept um Lachssteaks
heiß zu räuchern?
Habe Urlaub und wollte eigentlich morgen räuchern

Grüße aus dem Weserbergland
D.S.#h


----------



## DonTonno (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lachssteaks  heißräuchern?*

jawohl, hab ich bzw. mach ich so:
zucker & salz etwa 50 50 mischen, wenn, dann mehr salz als zucker. 
großen tiefen teller nehmen und die mischung auf den boden (das der boden "gut" bedeckt ist).
die steaks darauf legen, den rest mischung oben drauf und ordentlich "panieren".
das ganze läßt du 3-6 stunden ziehen.
danach die "kruste" mit einem tuch von den steaks entfernen, in ein fischrost rein und in ofen hängen.
nach belieben räuchern, nicht zulange garen!!!

zu der salz zucker mischung:
hier natürlich schon beim vermengen der beiden zutaten die gewürze mit rein, nach lust, laune und pers. geschmack. bei wacholder-beeren diese nicht zerdrücken, wenn du sie zerdrücken möchtest streu sie erst dazu wenn der fisch schon "paniert" wurde.

guten appetit


----------



## kaipiranja (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lachssteaks  heißräuchern?*

ich würde es folgendermaßen machen:

Lake anrühren, pro Liter: 80g Salz, 1TL grob gemahlenen schw. Pfeffer, 5 grob gemahlene Wacholderbeeren.

Lachsteaks für ~12Std in die Lake geben (müssen ganz bedeckt sein, evtl. mit einem Teller beschweren)

...dann ab in den Raücherofen! Gahrzeit bei 80-90Grad 25-40min (je nach dicke der Steaks) dannach 1 1/2 bis 2 Std bei 40Grad in den Rauch)

Wünsche dir gutes gelingen!


----------



## Dieter Schareina (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lachssteaks  heißräuchern?*

:lHallo Don Tonno und Kaipiranja!!

Habe die Tipps von euch probiert. Beides ist nach unserem 
Geschmack.Selbst meiner Frau konnte ich die Begeisterung
anmerken,wenn sie auch wegen kleiner Gräten nicht so gerne 
Fisch isst. Am besten schmeckt natürlich wie jeder sicherlich
bestätigen kann,wenn man aus dem Ofen warm genießt.
Das warme Fischfett ist dann am besten verdaulich!!
Schönen Abend noch an Alle!!
D.S.
PS. Besten Dank noch mal.


----------



## kaipiranja (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lachssteaks  heißräuchern?*

...ja, warm schmeckt wirklich gut. Soll aber leute geben dennen dabei "flau" wird 

Wenn ich Räuchergut wegfriere, packe ich es nach dem Auftauen auch erstmal kurz in den Backofen/Micro um es an zu wärmen - dann kommt der Rauchgeschmack wieder besser durch...


----------

